# Best buy digicam under 5.5k help guyz!



## techmax (Sep 15, 2005)

please guyz  tell me the best digicam around a budget of 5.5k!


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 15, 2005)

if u can stretch your budget a little, u can but the Canon A400 for Rs 8.5k, with bill

3. 2 MP, which is enough for home use

it uses SD Card & a 512 MB card can take an approx of 400 pics at 1600X1200, Superfine & ISO 100 settings


----------



## cvvikram (Sep 15, 2005)

Yes... Canon A400 has very decent performance..atleast try that...


----------

